# Dyna Span floors in Keystone travel trailers



## deckdood (Mar 31, 2011)

I am looking at Keystone trailers, and have questions about their floor system, using Dura Span. As I understand it is a laminated 5/8" OSB based product.  Looked at a Residence at a camping show and thought the floor felt a bit spongy, with noticeable sag in certain areas as an adult walked across.  Anyone have any experience?

Pros?  Cons?

Thanks


----------

